# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  أرقام مختصرة لإنوي

## Brahim-islam

السلام عليكم   
الموضوع عبار عن معلومات مهمة لمستخدمي شبكة اينوي ، و تخصر بعض الاختصارات التي تتيحها الشركة لزبائها من أجل الحصول على معلومات ـ و عروض و خدمات .. 
نبدا على بركة الله  
1
لدخول لخدمات اينوي و عروضها :
نضغط على :  
*#120#
ثم الضغط على زر الاتصال . و انتظر قليلا ، ستظهر لك القائمة   
اكتب رقم الخدمة و استمر .  
2 
لمعرفة الرصيد : 
30#*#120*   
ثم الضغط على زر الاتصال . و انتظر قليلا ، سيظهر رصيدك من المكالمات   
3 
لمعرفة الرصيد : 
50#*#120*  
ثم الضغط على زر الاتصال . و انتظر قليلا ، ستظهر قائمة  
اختر رقم الطلب و استمر ... 
.......   الى هنا ننتهي و نضرب لكم موعد في موضوع آخر ان شاء الله   
تقبلوا تحياتي    :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sadikokom2013

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## techsoft

مشكور

----------

